# Spring Turkey Drawing Held, Licenses Remain



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Spring Turkey Drawing Held, Licenses Remain

The 2008 spring wild turkey lottery has been held and more than 500 licenses remain in nine units. Only those hunters who do not have a license for the 2008 spring season are eligible to apply.

Licenses remain in Unit 04, portions of Billings and Golden Valley counties south of Interstate 94; Unit 06, Bowman County; Unit 15, Emmons County; Unit 17, portions of Billings and Golden Valley counties north of Interstate 94; Unit 31, Mountrail County; Unit 44, Slope County; Unit 45, Stark County; Unit 47, that portion of Stutsman County that lies east of U.S. Highway 281; and Unit 99, Mercer and Oliver counties.

Hunters who do not have a license can apply online at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's website, gf.nd.gov, or call 328-6300 to request an application. Licenses are issued on a first-come, first-served basis.

Only North Dakota residents are eligible to apply


----------

